# CVE-2015-1414 bug reproduction steps



## Anil Kumar thotamalla (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,

     Currently I am working on Security Vulnerability issue CVE-2015-1414.
     Looking a help on reproduction step of the bug.

Bug:
"Integer overflow in FreeBSD before 8.4 p24, 9.x before 9.3 p10. 10.0 before p18, and 10.1 before p6 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (crash) via a crafted IGMP packet, which triggers an incorrect size calculation and allocation of insufficient memory."

CVE link : https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-1414


Thanks & Regards,
Anil Kumar.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2016)

Please stop asking the same question. Threads merged. Doubles deleted.


----------

